# 1993 Fiat Ducato



## Fatneck73 (May 14, 2011)

Hello. I'm looking to 'refurbish' my new (new to me) camper. I can do simple things myself i.e. mudflaps etc. but where do I buy these.

Any suggestions???


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Cannot answer your specific question but suggest you follow the link below to the Fiat Ducato Forum .... sure to be somebody there to help.
Like you I own an older model Ducato based MH (1991) and replacement bits and pieces are difficult to come by....especially here in Spain. good Luck.

Edit: To include link .....Duh!!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-147.html


----------

